# Where to find citric acid



## soaplink

Has anyone found powdered citric acid in your local grocery, or hardware store? Hate to have to pay shipping if I can buy local.  Example; Lowes, Home Depot, etc. ?  I am in Maine.


----------



## lsg

A wine supply store or cheese supply store would probably have it.  I haven't noticed it at our local grocery or hardware stores.  If it was there, they would probably want a high price for a very small amount.  Try Wholesale Supplies Plus, they have free shipping on $30. or more.


----------



## DeeAnna

If you only need a small amount, you might look for an acidifying or "anti browning" product in your local grocery or hardware store might work for you. Look in the home canning area. The acidifying product is sold for canning low-acid tomatoes and the anti-browning product is sold to keep fresh or preserved fruit from turning dark. These products are usually citric acid or ascorbic acid.


----------



## Robert

It's sometimes called "sour salt" when sold for pickling.

I also just tried Googling "citric acid" and "pool maintenance", and from the hits I gather some swimming pool supplies stores might sell it.


----------



## soaplink

Thanks for the suggestions; now I know where to look!


----------



## Robert

When I think about it, though, if I had to recommend an acid for adjusting pH in a swimming pool, citric acid wouldn't have a lot to recommend it.  Usually you'd want to avoid adding microbe food to water that you want to keep around for a while, and citric acid certainly has organic carbon that can provide calories.  Also, if it's a cement pool, you'd want to avoid adding stuff that might attack it, which is why they say to keep up the calcium in the water in such a pool, and citrate will dissolve calcium salts such as limestone.  The only advantages I can see to it are that it's a solid (but then, so are bisulfates) and that it's not too strong an acid (weaker than bisulfates) so you don't have to worry about the kids getting into it.

However, it did seem from the hits that came up that there might be some pool supply sources that might sell it anyway.  And if it's a grade for adding to swimming pool water, it should be safe for bathtub water too, although possibly not as pure as what you'd get for pickling and other food use.


----------



## Trinity

They do have it in Walmart in the canning section and I originally bought it there but I found it much cheaper to buy it at Essential Depot even with shipping cost if that helps.


----------



## Nightlilly

I saw some in Walmart the other day, I think it was with all of the canning stuff. I just remember thinking "Isn't that used in some type of bath product?"


----------



## WAsoaps

The one I saw at Walmart yesterday was mixed with a few other ingredients. Don't remember what... but I think it was from Ball's co.

Would that mess up my bath bombs?? I mean I hear about people getting their citric acid from Walmart all the time and that was the only brand I saw there.

I think it's a little over $2 for 7.5oz. (Surely cheaper online)


----------



## Tsarvo

In the UK. Wilkinson have it £1.50 for 250g box


----------



## MzMolly65

Robert said:


> I also just tried Googling "citric acid" and "pool maintenance", and from the hits I gather some swimming pool supplies stores might sell it.



I could be wrong but my understanding is the pool grade citric acid is not the same .. look for food grade citric acid.   

You can find it at most health food stores, 1lb bag for around $12 and they're charging high because they're health food stores and they just do that sort of thing.

Essential Depot sells it .. if you're ordering anything else and have to pay the shipping costs anyway or maybe the shipping cost is cheaper than buying it local since ED is a big supplier.  Dunno, just throwing ideas out there.

ETA:  pharmacies sell a tablet form of citric acid .. it's NOT the kind you need and is enormously expensive.


----------



## CraftyRedhead

I live in the Dallas Tx area, and I get mine at Sprouts. It's a grocery store that sells many spices and such in bulk (you bag your own from large bins) and they usually have some. When they're out though, I go to Walmart and get the small jar (roughly 6 or so ounces). It's usually on the bottom shelf below the mason jars (for canning). Hope you find some!


----------



## Seawolfe

Home brew shops for beer and wine should have it.


----------



## Susie

Walmart has it in two places- over in housewares with the canning jars, and in foods with the baking stuff.


----------



## Spicey477

I got it through Amazon prime free shipping if you have prime.


----------



## SomethingGoodAustin

I generally order online, but then again, I am lucky enough to live near a supplier who allows local pickup.  In a pinch, I have found citric acid at a homebrew supplies store here in Austin and at my local Central Market (upscale grocery store).  Good to know it's at Sprouts, too.  Definitely wouldn't have thought of looking at Wal-Mart... but they have everything anyway, so why not?


----------



## Mrs.Larios

I buy mine from Walmart I live in California


----------



## Belinda02

5 pounds from amazon. Price was very reasonable much better than wally


----------



## Jencat

Good to know I can get it at Sprouts or Central Market if I need some.  I seem to remember finding some at HEB, but it was kind of pricey for a small package.  I ordered a large package online for a much better price, even with shipping.  I think it was from Essential Depot.


----------



## Dorymae

Look where ever you can buy canning supplies.  Even Walmart has it, although in very small (7oz) amounts.


----------



## littlemaggiesmuse

BitterCreek South in Houston


----------



## cmzaha

I get mine from my chemical house where I purchase my lye


----------



## Richard222

soaplink said:


> Has anyone found powdered citric acid in your local grocery, or hardware store? Hate to have to pay shipping if I can buy local.  Example; Lowes, Home Depot, etc. ?  I am in Maine.


How can you be so lazy?


----------



## DeeAnna

@Richard222 -- Are you having a bad day? 

Please introduce yourself on the Introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself there.


----------



## shunt2011

Richard222 said:


> How can you be so lazy?


Probably a good thing the OP has t been jere in 7 years to see your rude response.  Please read the rule sticky’s fro the forum.  Thank you!


----------



## Relle

Richard222 said:


> How can you be so lazy?


How can you be so rude ? especially for your first post.


----------



## CathyB

If you have a hobby beer brewers supply in your area, they will have it.


----------



## Dan9250

You may also try Amazon for Citric Acid.  
https://www.amazon.com/Spicy-World-Citric-5-Pound-NON-GMO/dp/B000OZFECU


----------



## shunt2011

The poster who asked the question hasn’t been here in 7 years. There are many suppliers of Citric Acid.


----------

